# Anybody ever even seen one of these in person?



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Chapman Stick.
First saw one in a GOWAN video in the 80's:

[video=youtube;lAxlmdTJ7S8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAxlmdTJ7S8[/video]

Look around the 4:04 Mark.
I used to see adverts for them in Guitar:For the practicing musician. But never once seen one in the hands of a live person I could talk to; Only on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7kIclA4yq4

This thing looks like a Jazz guys wet dream
Bass, Lead, 10 Fingers 4 outputs. 

I wonder how it is to play.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Embarrassing video for Larry to be sure. I seen Tony Levin with one of those in King Crimson. They are not the most popular instruments around

[video=youtube;nBhBwPsoXlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBhBwPsoXlU[/video]


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Embarrassing video for Larry to be sure.


How is that video embarrassing?
IT was a major hit in Canada and got major airtime on muchmusic - when they actually played mostly music, and I think it still hold up. The costumes are a little dated now, but aren't we all?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

djmarcelca said:


> How is that video embarrassing?
> IT was a major hit in Canada and got major airtime on muchmusic - when they actually played mostly music, and I think it still hold up. The costumes are a little dated now, but aren't we all?


Big Gowan fan?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I know a guy who has one for sale.

Crazy instrument but very musical in the right hands.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Big Gowan fan?


Not at all.
I found his singing shrill, and difficult to listen to. But his songs were well written, and his style were miles ahead of most other Canadian acts of the day. 

If he were British, he'd be a "Legend" now. Mainly because he would have had proper support from labels, and a Country that promotes it's own.

Canadians don't appreciate our own.
Unless they've "Made it" somewhere else first.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

There's a guy in Calgary who plays a Chapman stick (and bass, guitar, and keys depending on the song.) He hosts a lot of the jams around town. It's pretty cool watching him play it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

djmarcelca said:


> Not at all.
> I found his singing shrill, and difficult to listen to. But his songs were well written, and his style were miles ahead of most other Canadian acts of the day.
> 
> If he were British, he'd be a "Legend" now. Mainly because he would have had proper support from labels, and a Country that promotes it's own.
> ...


Cant really argue with any of that


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I know a guy on another forum that has one .
Got to see him jam with another guy who played a regular guitar like Stanley Jordan does(both hands on the neck) .

My head nearly exploded .


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> Not at all.
> I found his singing shrill, and difficult to listen to. But his songs were well written, and his style were miles ahead of most other Canadian acts of the day.
> 
> If he were British, he'd be a "Legend" now. Mainly because he would have had proper support from labels, and a Country that promotes it's own.
> ...


Meh...I was a teen during Gowans heyday....he had tons of Airplay and video support here In Canada in those days, if he couldn't build a strong enough fanbase here, that's his problem. Many others did much more, with much less support.
i found him cheesy and overly theatrical, and he sang with almost a British sounding inflection, which to me came across as pretentious and phony.
so in other words, the perfect replacement for Dennis Deyoung in Styx, without the rock cred Dennis had.
His style wasn't "miles ahead" of anybody, because most singers afterwards learned from his mistakes and didn't try to be "the next Gowan".


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> djmarcelca said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all.
> ...


Criminal Mind stands the test of time, it's a solid piece of song writing. And my GF said that he did a really good job at her office X-Mas party too, even brought his "little spinny piano"....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have seen STYX a few times over the years with Gowan and he seems to fit in with them perfectly


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

While I don't really care for his voice, as a keyboardist, we should ALL be so untalented. The guy's a frigging MONSTER fellas. 

No, I'm not a big fan, but he deserves a little respect for the chops.

Again, the voice is a little reedy, but he fills Deyoung's shoes and then some when it comes to the keyboard parts


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, i played a stienberg, does that count? i saw one in a music store back in the 80's and i tried it out. i liked it alot. i woulda bought it if i wasn't still making payments on a guitar i had on layaway


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some of the strings on some sticks I've seen are like Bosendorfer bottom key strings. Thick, baby.

I've seen pics of a variety of Chapman-like builds by different luthiers. Neat idea and instrument. But no, never seen one in the flesh that I can recall.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

google is your friend http://www.stick.com/


----------

